# Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht



## SniperFreak62 (29. Mai 2016)

*Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich überlege für mein neues System eine AiO zu verwenden da eine AiO besser für mich wäre weil mein Gehäuse ein Fenster haben wird und dort kein Luftkühler stehen soll der alles verdeckt.

- Gibt es eine Einsteigerkühlung für 80-90€
-ist sie leise?
-passt sie in ein Silent Base 600 und am besten wo?

Es wird ein i7 6700K gekühlt. 

LG


----------



## Soulsnap (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Frage 1: Ja, z.Bsp:
NZXT Kraken X31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Nepton 120XL Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Liqtech 120X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alphacool Eisberg 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Frage 2: Nicht wirklich
Frage 3: Ja, an den 120er Lüfterplatz hinten bei nem 120er Radiator, bzw die beiden Lüfterplätze oben bei nem 240/280er Radiator.

Lohnt sich das? Nein, AiOs in dem Preisbereich sind eher nicht empfehlenswert. Gründe: Leistung, Qualität, Lautstärke etc.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)             

Corsair Hydro Series H45 (CW-9060028-WW)


----------



## Skeen29 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Was ist mit der?

Raijintek Triton 140mm rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*



tollertoni schrieb:


> Was ist mit der?
> 
> Raijintek Triton 140mm rot Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Gibt man mal "Raijintek Triton Risse" bei Google ein, hat man seine Antwort ja auch gleich  Denke mal, von der Raijintek und all seinen Ablegern sollt man evtl. noch Abstand nehmen bis endlich mal ein Bericht erscheint, wo jemand das Teil länger als 1-2 Monate ohne Leck nutzen konnt. Bisher scheint es ja nicht der Fall zu sein und es tauchen immer noch Berichte auf, wo wiederum Risse auftauchten.
Nee, wenn sie erweiterbar sein soll, dann eher noch die Fractal Kelvin S24 oder dann die kommende BE. Beide basieren auf demselben Modell und kommen ohne Materialmix Alu-Kupfer aus, sondern haben beide nen Radi aus Kupfer. Zudem eben erweiterbar, aber auch ein kleines bissel teurer. Oder ne Swiftech, wobei mir dort die Position der Pumpe am Radi nicht so gefällt, dafür kommt aber ein guter CPU Kühler zum Einsatz.
Fakt ist aber auch: Out of the Box taugen vorallem günstige AiOs wenig, man muss immer noch die Kosten für bessere Lüfter miteinbeziehen und schon ist es schnell mal teurer.


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wobei die Arctiv Freezer 240 ja auch bei PCGH für gut befunden wurde und zudem nicht laut sein soll.


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> und zudem nicht laut sein soll.



Abhängig von der Fertigungstoleranz der Pumpe und wie genau das Netzteil 12V liefert.
Eine klassische Heatpipe ist immer leise.

Bei eine Einbauhöhe von 170mm sollte man einen normalen Turmkühler nehmen.
Eine AiO bringt in einem großen Gehäuse keinen wirklichen Mehrwert.


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Einsteiger Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Richtig, die Pumpe soll sich aber (endlich mal) regeln lassen, von daher lässt sich ganze ähnlich toll Konfigurieren wie eine Lukü.


----------

